# Mediaset si impunta e cripta ZDF



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile ma Mediaset si è impuntata a tal punto da costringere la Uefa a criptare ZDF e notizia di ieri ha criptato anche tutti i canali di base ( rete 4 canale 5 e italia 1 ) su Sky .


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

Voi pensatela come volete , per quanto mi riguarda mediashit potrebbe anche fallire domani mattina ( e portarsi dietro il fallito del suo presidente ) ... possono oscurare quello che vogliono ma tanto su Sky , io non la guardavo mai e per le partite come si diceva nell altro topic le vie di INTERNET sono infinite


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible ma Mediaset si è impuntata a tal punto da costringere la Uefa a criptare ZDF e notizia di ieri ha criptato anche tutti i canali di base ( rete 4 canale 5 e italia 1 ) su Sky .



Io non capisco come si faccia a prendersela con mediaset..si fa presto a parlare ma qui si tratta di un'azienda che ha investito risorse pesantissime su un'esclusiva e che giustamente vuole tutelare il suo sforzo economico..non dimentichiamoci mai che dietro un'azienda ci sono migliaia di lavoratori con le loro famiglie...poi voglio dire, Sky è il non plus ultra del monopolismo televisivo senza contare vecchie furbate come la Digital Key che ora sembra debbano ritornare..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2015)

Comunque devono essere veramente messi malissimo per fare ste mosse. Sono convinto che così perderanno ancora più soldi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si faccia a prendersela con mediaset..si fa presto a parlare ma qui si tratta di un'azienda che ha investito risorse pesantissime su un'esclusiva e che giustamente vuole tutelare il suo sforzo economico..non dimentichiamoci mai che dietro un'azienda ci sono migliaia di lavoratori con le loro famiglie...poi voglio dire, Sky è il non plus ultra del monopolismo televisivo senza contare vecchie furbate come la Digital Key che ora sembra debbano ritornare..



Hanno fatto un investimento sbagliato e stanno cercando in tutti i modi di limitare il disastro. Dal loro punto di vista ci sta questa mossa, ma non ci voleva un genio a capire che non sarebbero mai rientrati dei soldi spesi. E' una strategia totalmente sbagliata quella che stanno attuando. Il pubblico poi ti prende in totale antipatia se poni obblighi di un certo tipo. Se va grassa al massimo vanno in pari, ma dubito... Addirittura non trasmettono neanche una partita di un'italiana in chiaro, è roba veramente brutta. Con queste strategie non si risolve nulla, perderanno ancora più soldi.


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2015)

La verità è che stanno alla canna del gas perché hanno capito che non rientreranno MAI della spesa sostenuta.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

È la politica di Mediaset sbagliata. Vecchia come gli Italiani medi. Sky ha comprato tutto, ha comprato gli altri due sport più seguiti, volley e basket. Ha comprato formula 1 e moto GP. Mediaset pensa che il calcio sia visto solo in TV... ma non hanno capito che piuttosto di spendere soldi si trovano altri modi. Dalla porcata di infinity avevo già capito come stava andando a finire... è meglio puntare su una vasta gamma di film di qualità che per una famiglia guardarsi il film in TV piuttosto che sul computer è meglio... non c'è solo il calcio. E Mediaset questo non l'ha ancora capito.


----------



## Carlo (8 Settembre 2015)

Tra l'atro, rete 4 canale 5 e italia 1 sono in chiaro e campano sulla pubblicità.
Impedirne la visione su Sky di fatto ne limita la visibilità, e la pubblicità ne risentirà.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È la politica di Mediaset sbagliata. Vecchia come gli Italiani medi. Sky ha comprato tutto, ha comprato gli altri due sport più seguiti, volley e basket. Ha comprato formula 1 e moto GP. Mediaset pensa che il calcio sia visto solo in TV... ma non hanno capito che piuttosto di spendere soldi si trovano altri modi. Dalla porcata di infinity avevo già capito come stava andando a finire... è meglio puntare su una vasta gamma di film di qualità che per una famiglia guardarsi il film in TV piuttosto che sul computer è meglio... non c'è solo il calcio. E Mediaset questo non l'ha ancora capito.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (8 Settembre 2015)

Ero sicuro che alla fine l'avrebbero spuntata. 
Mediaset ha investito troppo su questa cosa dell'esclusiva. Impensabile che si facessero fregare così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Settembre 2015)

Mediaset è messa malissimo, godo


----------



## Stex (8 Settembre 2015)

Cioè io non posso piu guardarmi una partita in tedesco perche a loro non va bene... robe da non credere


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

Capisco avercela con il nostro "Grandissimo Presidente"; ma sembra, che ogni volta leggete qualcosa a lui legata, vi parta la testa e non ragionate più.

Hanno fatto una mossa audace togliendo a Sky quello che gli italiani vogliono: il Calcio. 

Hanno speso una bella cifra, non c'è dubbio, ci guadagneranno o meno di sicuro non lo sappiamo; ma quello che è certo in Italia lo sport più seguito è loro e, non vorrei dire un "cavolata", lo propongono anche ad una cifra più vantaggiosa della rivale, pur mettendo più cose nel piatto (ah no non c'è la serie B, adesso come seguiremo la Pro Vercelli... )

Ad oggi MP è davanti a Sky, molti questo non lo digeriscono e pur di non ammetterlo si "affermano" appassionati di:

-Formula 1
-Moto GP
-I vari sport invernali
-Il golf
-Bocce in salita
-Ciclismo su pista
-Pallavolo

ne dimentico sicuramente qualcuno.. ah si. Solo ora c'è la possibilità di vedere la partite tramite strade meno "limpide".


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La verità è che stanno alla canna del gas perché hanno capito che non rientreranno MAI della spesa sostenuta.



Esatto, ed ora si mettono a fare queste mosse da disperati.


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2015)

Non so quato sia sbagliata come mossa... Se ci fosse stato il Milan in champions io avrei seriamente pensato a togliere il pacchetto sport di sky per farmi il calcio su Mediaset. Il Milan però non c'è quindi mi arrangio in altri modi...


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2015)

Il giorno in cui Milan Inter e Juve saranno contemporaneamente in champions, la cosa potrà dare i suoi frutti (se mai ci sarà quel giorno)


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Mediaset ha ragionissima , hanno comprato i diritti in ESCLUSIVA della champions e fanno bene a pretendere che sia così .


----------



## Dapone (8 Settembre 2015)

non so voi, ma io godo. 
Berlusconi è un modello che non funziona più, in tutti i campi. 
Spero che lo capisca prima del tracollo totale, quando ancora le sue aziende valgono qualcosa.

Ma viso il suo ego ne dubito fortemente.
Finirà tutto con la sua morte. I figli venderanno tutto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Capisco avercela con il nostro "Grandissimo Presidente"; ma sembra, che ogni volta leggete qualcosa a lui legata, vi parta la testa e non ragionate più.
> 
> Hanno fatto una mossa audace togliendo a Sky quello che gli italiani vogliono: il Calcio.
> 
> ...



Mediaset avrà pure il calcio, ma Sky anche ha tutti i migliori campionati europei, oltre la serie a e l'Europa League , e come già detto tutti gli altri sport, cambiare Sky per Mediaset , solo per la Champions League , è da polli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2015)

Comunque alla base di tutto ci deve essere il rispetto per i telespettatori, 
la TV volenti e nolenti è anche un fatto sociale,
Sky e Mediaset con queste guerre private ne stanno dimostrando molto poco,
e anche se è utopistico, io continuo a ripeterlo,
se tutta la gente si svegliasse e si rifiutasse di sottoscrivere gli abbonamenti a pagamento 
ritornerebbe tutto free, come negli anni 80, film recenti e partite Champions.

Comunque l'impressione è che mediaset ha toppato sull'importanza della Champions,
è un bel plus ma la gente è più interessata al campionato, se a ciò aggiungiamo che utenze importanti come Milan e Inter ne sono fuori non credo che abbia tutto questo valore.
Non mi stupirei se avesse più valore a livello di interesse la serie B, nel senso che magari la Champions ha più ascoltatori ma non disposti a fare particolari pazzie per vederla, mentre la B potrebbe portare meno ascolti ma più abbonamenti sottoscritti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque alla base di tutto ci deve essere il rispetto per i telespettatori,
> la TV volenti e nolenti è anche un fatto sociale,
> Sky e Mediaset con queste guerre private ne stanno dimostrando molto poco,
> e anche se è utopistico, io continuo a ripeterlo,
> ...



Interessante e i giocatori che i tifosi sognano di vedere nelle loro squadre chi li paga? In Italia il 60-70 % dei ricavi delle società di calcio vengono dai diritti Tv senza quei soldi il calcio morirebbe e altro che scavalcare la Germania nel ranking , la nostra serie a diventerebbe a livello del campionato slovacco.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mediaset avrà pure il calcio, ma Sky anche ha tutti i migliori campionati europei, oltre la serie a e l'Europa League , e come già detto tutti gli altri sport, cambiare Sky per Mediaset , solo per la Champions League , è da polli



Ma avete davvero tutto questo tempo per seguirvi Premier, Liga, Seria A, Serie B e gli altri sport meno seguiti? O è soltanto la solita storiella che raccontate a voi e a gli altri per "giustificarvi"?

Non so voi, ma già seguo a fatica le altre 2/3 squadre italiane che si contendo il titolo (tralasciando il Milan); voi vi guardate anche tutto il resto? 

Chi se li perde gli avvincenti incontri tra Celta Vigo-Malaga o Watford-West Bromwich ...

Tolti i vari scontri tra le top il resto mi interessa meno del derby Chievo-Hellas..
Senza dimenticare che per vedere quei big match ci sono altre strade


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

La verità è che la Mediaset ha fatto una mossa suicida. Chi ha sky si guarda tutti i campionati che vuole e pure la Moto Gp (che io adoro da sempre) e per le partite di Champions, voglio ricordare che sono poche in un anno e chi ha sky se le può benissimo guardare in Streaming o in qualche Bar. Io personalmente non ho mai avuto la TV a pagamento, però da un punto di vista puramente etico Mediaset ha pagato per avere un esclusiva ed è giusto che sia cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Capisco avercela con il nostro "Grandissimo Presidente"; ma sembra, che ogni volta leggete qualcosa a lui legata, vi parta la testa e non ragionate più.
> 
> Hanno fatto una mossa audace togliendo a Sky quello che gli italiani vogliono: il Calcio.
> 
> ...



MadiashitfanBoy  .. eroico ..

Comunque a parte gli scherzi a me non può fregare men che meno di Mediaset , del nano e piersilvio.. io ci godo perché si stanno tirando addosso le ire di milioni di persone ... 

godo , deve fallire


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MadiashitfanBoy  .. eroico ..



Non possiedo né Sky né MP. Mi dispiace deluderti ma non sono tanto stupido. 

In passato ho avuto entrambi, dopo però ho compreso che i soldi spesi -buttati- avrei potuto usarli in modi molto più intelligenti.


----------



## gabuz (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Capisco avercela con il nostro "Grandissimo Presidente"; ma sembra, che ogni volta leggete qualcosa a lui legata, vi parta la testa e non ragionate più.
> 
> Hanno fatto una mossa audace togliendo a Sky quello che gli italiani vogliono: il Calcio.
> 
> ...



Detta così sembra che la Champions League sia IL calcio. Sicuramente è importante, ma è solo la Champions.
A Sky rimane comunque il campionato (che è più completo di quanto offre Mediaset), e tra le altre (Serie B, EL, campionati stranieri) mi pare abbia ancora l'esclusiva per Europei e Mondiali. Non è che gli sia stato tolto il calcio come hai scritto...


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Mediaset offre un servizio di qualità inferiore, c'è poco da fare. Champions o non Champions, come Sky non ce n'è per gli eventi sportivi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Interessante e i giocatori che i tifosi sognano di vedere nelle loro squadre chi li paga? In Italia il 60-70 % dei ricavi delle società di calcio vengono dai diritti Tv senza quei soldi il calcio morirebbe e altro che scavalcare la Germania nel ranking , la nostra serie a diventerebbe a livello del campionato slovacco.



Negli anni 80 non mi pare che fossimo al livello del campionato Slovacco, se non erro eravamo il primo campionato 
semplicemente con il free aumenterebbero i ricavati pubblicitari, e poi visto che è comunque una cosa utopistica non vedo perchè anche all'estero dovrebbero sottoscrivere gli abbonamenti


----------



## prebozzio (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Ad oggi MP è davanti a Sky, molti questo non lo digeriscono e pur di non ammetterlo si "affermano" appassionati di:
> 
> -Formula 1
> -Moto GP
> ...


Penso che tu sottovaluti il seguito che hanno altri sport, compresi quelli americani. E la qualità dei programmi. E il fatto che con Skygo sono tre famiglie a beneficiare dell'abbonamento Sky. E che l'offerta della serie A e del calcio estero è più completa.
In un momento in cui il Milan non è in Champions rinunciare alla coppa non è un problema per me, le partite che mi interessano me le vado a vedere al pub o le trovo in streaming.


----------



## markjordan (8 Settembre 2015)

mossa ovvia e giusta
il problema e' che le loro guerre le paga lo spettatore


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2015)

la Rai cripta anche in Italia sul satellite gli eventi sportivi per i quali ha i diritti solo per l'Italia. Nell'impossibilita' di criptare selettivamente il segnale su un paese (impossibile con un satellite) allora si cripta tutto per tutti. Cosa che fara' anche ZDF, come e' strasacrosanto che sia.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Detta così sembra che la Champions League sia IL calcio. Sicuramente è importante, ma è solo la Champions.
> A Sky rimane comunque il campionato (che è più completo di quanto offre Mediaset), e tra le altre (Serie B, EL, campionati stranieri) mi pare abbia ancora l'esclusiva per Europei e Mondiali. Non è che gli sia stato tolto il calcio come hai scritto...




Mediaset ha le squadre più seguite in serie A + Champions cioè quello che segue il 90% delle persone.

L' Europa League non la segue nessuno se non le semifinali e la finale; 

La Serie B la segui solo se ci gioca la squadra della tua città, altrimenti credo interessi a pochi.

Campionati esteri siamo al solito discorso: quante partite si possono effettivamente guardare? Durante l'anno può capitare di vedere quelle 2/3 partite ma non di più. 
Se ho un pomeriggio libero esco, non mi rinchiudo in casa a spaccarmi di partite dalla mattina alla sera

Siamo arrivati al punto che se non hai anche il campionato di promozione rumeno allora non sei nessuno.. negate l'evidenza anche a voi stessi..

Ah la Ligue 1 e il campionato scozzese è di mediaset, ma sicuramente nessuno li segue; fossero stati di sky però...

Ribadisco che parlo da spettatore esterno che in passato ha avuto entrambe. Ad oggi, per me, MP è più conveniente di Sky; mi offre quello che mi interessa, senza drogarmi il pacchetto con surplus che mai guarderò e che fanno lievitare solo il prezzo.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Penso che tu sottovaluti il seguito che hanno altri sport, compresi quelli americani. E la qualità dei programmi. E il fatto che con Skygo sono tre famiglie a beneficiare dell'abbonamento Sky. E che l'offerta della serie A e del calcio estero è più completa.
> In un momento in cui il Milan non è in Champions rinunciare alla coppa non è un problema per me, le partite che mi interessano me le vado a vedere al pub o le trovo in streaming.



Non li sottovaluto affatto. Sicuramente avranno i loro seguaci.

Il mio è un discorso più generale. 

Mettersi i paraocchi e non voler ammettere obbiettivamente che MP, ad oggi per quanto riguarda il calcio che interessa alla maggior parte degli italiani, è superiore.

Da quando MP ha la Champions è uscito questa moda dove tutti seguono 20 campionati a settimana e 12 altri sport (basket,volley, beach volley, ping pong, bocce ect.) solo per poter dire "eh mediaset fa c*****e, sky mi permette di vedere il campionato di tiro con l'arco gnegnegne"


----------



## osvaldobusatti (8 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voi pensatela come volete , per quanto mi riguarda mediashit potrebbe anche fallire domani mattina ( e portarsi dietro il fallito del suo presidente ) ... possono oscurare quello che vogliono ma tanto su Sky , io non la guardavo mai e per le partite come si diceva nell altro topic le vie di INTERNET sono infinite





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MadiashitfanBoy  .. eroico ..
> 
> Comunque a parte gli scherzi a me non può fregare men che meno di Mediaset , del nano e piersilvio.. io ci godo perché si stanno tirando addosso le ire di milioni di persone ...
> 
> godo , deve fallire



Più che giusto...
Disoccupati attuali in Italia = 3.302.000.=
Dopo la chiusura di Mediaset = 3.307.500.=
Incremento dei disoccupati = 1%
macchisenefregheràmai? 
L'importante è godere.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Ma avete davvero tutto questo tempo per seguirvi Premier, Liga, Seria A, Serie B e gli altri sport meno seguiti? O è soltanto la solita storiella che raccontate a voi e a gli altri per "giustificarvi"?
> 
> Non so voi, ma già seguo a fatica le altre 2/3 squadre italiane che si contendo il titolo (tralasciando il Milan); voi vi guardate anche tutto il resto?
> 
> ...



Vabbè , e che io sono molto appassionato di Formula 1 e , sopratutto di Motogp, forse mon faccio testo. 
Sì, io seguo anche molto la Premier, poi gli altri campionati, li guardo pochissimo


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha le squadre più seguite in serie A + Champions cioè quello che segue il 90% delle persone.
> 
> L' Europa League non la segue nessuno se non le semifinali e la finale;
> 
> ...



Ligue 1 e campionato scozzese, non li seguono neanche gli abitanti , dei paesi dove si svolgono


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Più che giusto...
> Disoccupati attuali in Italia = 3.302.000.=
> Dopo la chiusura di Mediaset = 3.307.500.=
> Incremento dei disoccupati = 1%
> ...


 giusto


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Più che giusto...
> Disoccupati attuali in Italia = 3.302.000.=
> Dopo la chiusura di Mediaset = 3.307.500.=
> Incremento dei disoccupati = 1%
> ...



Ma che mi frega a me.. importante è ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La verità è che la Mediaset ha fatto una mossa suicida. Chi ha sky si guarda tutti i campionati che vuole *e pure la Moto Gp *(che io adoro da sempre) e per le partite di Champions, voglio ricordare che sono poche in un anno e chi ha sky se le può benissimo guardare in Streaming o in qualche Bar. Io personalmente non ho mai avuto la TV a pagamento, però da un punto di vista puramente etico Mediaset ha pagato per avere un esclusiva ed è giusto che sia cosi.



La MotoGP il primo anno su sky è stata un flop mostruoso, ha portato zero abbonati in più e un crollo del seguito..sky è pure andata a "rubare" Guido Meda pur di attirare qualcuno..
Che la Champions siano "poche partite" fa un po' ridere..saranno oltre 60 partite..
Inoltre su MP (che non ho) c'è pure il canale Eurosport che trasmette diversi sport tra cui ad esempio gli slam di tennis (3 su 4)

che sky offra un servizio più ampio non c'è dubbio ma ad esempio la F1 non so a chi interessi ancora, il golf chi mai l'ha seguito? Certo c'è l'NBA che mi piacerebbe molto ma non posso permettermi di guardare partite alle 3 del mattino e non so quanti possano farlo..

Su Premium vorrei fare una considerazione, credo abbiano un ufficio stampa davvero pessimo, non so chi è che sta pensando la campagna pubblicitaria della Champions ma dev'essere un povero idiota (che sia Fester?) perché l'ossessiva ripetizione di "in esclusiva su Premium" infilato in ogni frase e spesso addirittura fuori contesto pur di ripetere il mantra sta creando disaffezione e fastidio a tutti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto un investimento sbagliato e stanno cercando in tutti i modi di limitare il disastro. Dal loro punto di vista ci sta questa mossa, ma non ci voleva un genio a capire che non sarebbero mai rientrati dei soldi spesi. E' una strategia totalmente sbagliata quella che stanno attuando. *Il pubblico poi ti prende in totale antipatia se poni obblighi di un certo tipo*. Se va grassa al massimo vanno in pari, ma dubito... Addirittura non trasmettono neanche una partita di un'italiana in chiaro, è roba veramente brutta. Con queste strategie non si risolve nulla, perderanno ancora più soldi.



Bé perché Sky cosa offre in chiaro? A parte 3-4 gare di MotoGP su Cielo il resto è tutto a pagamento ma non mi pare che gli abbonati insorgano..Certo l'investimento fatto da MP è stato sbagliato, non hanno capito che la gente non sta li a disdire un abbonamento con sky solo per la champions..o per lo meno, chi lo fa è una minima parte


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non possiedo né Sky né MP. Mi dispiace deluderti ma non sono tanto stupido.
> 
> In passato ho avuto entrambi, dopo però ho compreso che i soldi spesi -buttati- avrei potuto usarli in modi molto più intelligenti.



ma dai che sto a scherzà .. son stupidate non prendertela


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha le squadre più seguite in serie A + Champions cioè quello che segue il 90% delle persone.
> 
> L' Europa League non la segue nessuno se non le semifinali e la finale;
> 
> ...



Quoto. L'anno scorso su Fox Sports avrò seguito si e no 3-4 partite l'anno! Per me Premium è l'ideale. Pago "poco" relativamente, e ho il meglio della A e la Champions, che comunque anche senza il Milan ha il suo perchè. La cosa che mi fa infuriare di MP, è che compreso nel mio pacchetto ho Premium Play, e Serie Tv. La cosa buffa è che su Play (che funziona malissimo) non posso guardare tutte le serie Tv perchè alcune sono esclusiva di Infinity, il che è una presa per i fondelli.
Ciò non toglie che SKY ha una qualità nettamente superiore a MP, e un giorno spero di avere la possibilità (economica soprattutto) di poterlo fare!


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Sto ripassando a Sky. Questo dice tutto. La qualità generale di MP, calcio, film o checchesia è assolutamente mediocre. Incomparabile con i servizi Sky, sia a livello di contenuti, sia a livello di segnale, sia a livello di lavoratori. La Champions resta un acquisto poverissimo in compenso ai campionati esteri e tutto il resto. 

Mediaset ha semplicemente fatto una mossa suicida da cui cerca di rientrare con queste bambinate che non fanno altro che allontanare altri consumatori.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dai che sto a scherzà .. son stupidate non prendertela



Figurati 

Ho scritto di fretta e magari il post si può fraintendere; 

Nel post intendo che i soldi spesi dietro queste pay tv possono essere spesi diversamente, es. mi vado a mangiare una pizza. 
Tanto oggi con dio Internet abbiamo il doppio di MP+Sky senza pagare nulla


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Tanto oggi con dio Internet abbiamo il doppio di MP+Sky senza pagare nulla



Bé è gratis fino ad un certo punto...diciamo che si paga con l'onestà...


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé è gratis fino ad un certo punto...diciamo che si paga con l'onestà...



Chi è senza peccato, scagli la prima pietra


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2015)

Io ho rifatto premium qualche mese fa.

Fino a due anni fa avevo Sky e avrei rifatto Sky se ci fosse ancora la Champions o se l'abbonamento fosse costato attorno ai 40, ma tutte queste esclusive moto, tennis, nba ecc. le paghi a parte infatti il costo finale dell'abbonamento va oltre i 60 euro. (tra l'altro la Champions era nel pacchetto sport e sky cosi ti costringeva a fare tutti e tre i pacchetti anche volendo seguire solo il calcio).

A livello di film e serie TV i servizi li trovo simili.

La vera fregatura è che entrambi i servizi non sono completi e costano un patrimonio, quando in italia ci saranno linee internet migliori guarderemo tutto online e penso che i prezzi scenderanno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Chi è senza peccato, scagli la prima pietra



Non uso lo streaming perché non ho una connessione adatta e comunque non mi piace guardare un evento con commento in russo e con qualità spesso scadente e che si inceppa..inoltre non scarico film, sarò all'antica ma adoro avere le custodie dei DVD o dei Blu-Ray originali..compro in media 5-10 film all'anno,15 se va bene ma non di più, spesso sono film vecchi che trovo a cifre ridicole (un mese fa ho preso Wall Street a 4 € e il mese prima un cofanetto con 4 ottimi film con Di Caprio a 9€) i pochi film nuovi che davvero mi interessano li vado a vedere al cinema ma sono eccezioni (massimo 5 volte l'anno). Non possedendo né tablet ne e-reader compro perfino i libri in libreria..però ammetto che ogni tanto uso Mp3 to youtube e bazzico su siti XXX (suppongo quei video siano anche loro "sottratti")...
Sono migliore degli altri dunque? No.
Però trovo che "vantarsi" di usare cose piratate sia in parte frutto di questa società moderna dove non si è disposti a rinunciare a nulla ma si vorrebbe tutto free..chissà perché quando si va al supermercato però alla cassa si paga tutto e non si esce mai con qualcosa in tasca...


----------



## beleno (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Capisco avercela con il nostro "Grandissimo Presidente"; ma sembra, che ogni volta leggete qualcosa a lui legata, vi parta la testa e non ragionate più.
> 
> Hanno fatto una mossa audace togliendo a Sky quello che gli italiani vogliono: il Calcio.
> 
> ...



Beh questa è una tua opinione. Tra gli sport che "dimentichi" c'è, ad esempio, l'NBA. Io, e questo è il mio personale e soggettivo punto di vista, farei Sky Sport solo per vedere l'NBA, anche se non facessero più le partite del Milan in anticipo/posticipo.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Beh questa è una tua opinione. Tra gli sport che "dimentichi" c'è, ad esempio, l'NBA. Io, e questo è il mio personale e soggettivo punto di vista, farei Sky Sport solo per vedere l'NBA, anche se non facessero più le partite del Milan in anticipo/posticipo.



Ma il commento non è riferito a chi veramente segue questi sport ma, a chi, si è riscoperto appassionato di volley solo per poter tirare m***a su MP per partito preso.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non uso lo streaming perché non ho una connessione adatta e comunque non mi piace guardare un evento con commento in russo e con qualità spesso scadente e che si inceppa..inoltre non scarico film, sarò all'antica ma adoro avere le custodie dei DVD o dei Blu-Ray originali..compro in media 5-10 film all'anno,15 se va bene ma non di più, spesso sono film vecchi che trovo a cifre ridicole (un mese fa ho preso Wall Street a 4 € e il mese prima un cofanetto con 4 ottimi film con Di Caprio a 9€) i pochi film nuovi che davvero mi interessano li vado a vedere al cinema ma sono eccezioni (massimo 5 volte l'anno). Non possedendo né tablet ne e-reader compro perfino i libri in libreria..però ammetto che ogni tanto uso Mp3 to youtube e bazzico su siti XXX (suppongo quei video siano anche loro "sottratti")...
> Sono migliore degli altri dunque? No.
> Però trovo che "vantarsi" di usare cose piratate sia in parte frutto di questa società moderna dove non si è disposti a rinunciare a nulla ma si vorrebbe tutto free..chissà perché quando si va al supermercato però alla cassa si paga tutto e non si esce mai con qualcosa in tasca...



Il discorso per me è molto più ambio. 

A mio modo di vedere è più un' evoluzione cui la società va incontro. Siamo alle porte della 4 Rivoluzione industriale, siamo in epoca di cambiamenti in cui tutto è in discussione e in continua evoluzione. Dove tutto diventa social/interattivo.

E' il mondo che deve reinventarsi social per combattere questo fenomeno.

Prendi la musica, un tempo e copiavi il disco il guadagno, per l'artista, non c'era più.

Oggi YouTube e i vari Social Network sono uno strumento talmente potente che non si comprende a fondo. 
Scaricare quella canzone è un "furto", ma se la casa produttrice non ci guadagnasse belle cifre quella canzone gratuitamente su internet non ci sarebbe -e credimi sanno benissimo cosa comporta renderla disponibile su youtube -.

Il primo, e più diretto, guadagno che hanno è tramite la pubblicità. Non vendere quel migliaio di dischi in più si ripaga ampiamente tramite quel video di 4 min in cui canta un tizia mezza nuda e, che nel giro di 2 giorni, arriva ad avere MILIONI di visual.

Senza contare strumenti, sconosciuti ai più, che permettono inserzioni sempre più precise(=più soldi).
E questo solo con la pubblicità, ma il guadagno su internet non percorre una sola strada, è limitato soltanto alla fantasia.

Il problema si pone, quindi, quando si vuole applicare il vecchio modo di pensare al nuovo mondo. E' in queste piegature che si vengono a creare tutti i problemi.

Lo streaming, sappiamo tutti illegale, è più una richiesta da parte dell'utenza: poter guardare le partite comodamente ovunque sei dal computer/tablet/smartphone la partita che vuoi. Le varie PayTV solo ora se ne stanno accorgendo e creano servizi che, se al giusto prezzo, abbatterebbero senza problemi la piaga streaming.

Fermo restando che ci sarà sempre una percentuale che vorrà avere tutto gratis, ma prima lo si accetta e meglio si vive.

Non continuo altrimenti viene fuori una tesi di laurea.


PS. i film li vedo solo al cinema e in tv, e le partite al bar


----------



## gabuz (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha le squadre più seguite in serie A + Champions cioè quello che segue il 90% delle persone.
> 
> L' Europa League non la segue nessuno se non le semifinali e la finale;
> 
> ...



Dici di parlare da esterno, ma è così forte la tua voglia di difendere Mediaset (o forse attaccare sky) che hai perso completamente di vista il mio discorso, che nulla aveva a che vedere con il confronto tra le due piattaforme.

Ci riprovo... hai scritto:



Fabregas ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una mossa audace togliendo a Sky quello che gli italiani vogliono: il Calcio.


E ti ribadisco: la Champions è importante ma non è IL calcio.


----------



## Hammer (8 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È la politica di Mediaset sbagliata. Vecchia come gli Italiani medi. Sky ha comprato tutto, ha comprato gli altri due sport più seguiti, volley e basket. Ha comprato formula 1 e moto GP. Mediaset pensa che il calcio sia visto solo in TV... ma non hanno capito che piuttosto di spendere soldi si trovano altri modi. Dalla porcata di infinity avevo già capito come stava andando a finire... è meglio puntare su una vasta gamma di film di qualità che per una famiglia guardarsi il film in TV piuttosto che sul computer è meglio... non c'è solo il calcio. E Mediaset questo non l'ha ancora capito.



Esattamente. Stanno tirando TROPPO la corda.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Lo streaming, sappiamo tutti illegale, è più una richiesta da parte dell'utenza: poter guardare le partite comodamente ovunque sei dal computer/tablet/smartphone la partita che vuoi. Le varie PayTV solo ora se ne stanno accorgendo e creano servizi che,* se al giusto prezzo*, abbatterebbero senza problemi la piaga streaming.



Il problema è chi lo stabilisce quel giusto prezzo..dovrebbe farlo il mercato, ma non si può nemmeno pensare che un gestore di servizi paghi miliardi di euro per un esclusiva e poi rivenda il prodotto agli utenti a cifre ridicole perché sennò questi se lo guardano free su piattaforme pirata..
Quanto ai guadagni dalle pubblicità io lo ammeto, sono all'antica, ma penso sempre che un giorno finiremo col mangiarla la pubblicità dato che sembra sia l'unico modo per far soldi..ah per inciso, qualcuno quella pubblicità la paga eh..chissà chi..


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Settembre 2015)

ZDF non è criptata, non può farlo per legge 



Marilson ha scritto:


> la Rai cripta anche in Italia sul satellite gli eventi sportivi per i quali ha i diritti solo per l'Italia. Nell'impossibilita' di criptare selettivamente il segnale su un paese (impossibile con un satellite) allora si cripta tutto per tutti. Cosa che fara' anche ZDF, come e' strasacrosanto che sia.



stai dando per scontanto che ZDF non ha i diritti per trasmettere in tutta europa 

sai che anche mediaset ha trasmesso FTA la lazio nel satellite al preliminare?


----------



## Marilson (9 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ZDF non è criptata, non può farlo per legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'Italia fa parte dell'Europa -> Mediaset ha l'_esclusiva_ per l'Italia -> la ZDF non ha i diritti per tutta l'Europa

questo esercizio di logica si chiama sillogismo


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> l'Italia fa parte dell'Europa -> Mediaset ha l'_esclusiva_ per l'Italia -> la ZDF non ha i diritti per tutta l'Europa
> 
> questo esercizio di logica si chiama sillogismo



anche sky l'anno scorso, ma ZDF trasmetteva sempre, come ha trasmesso gli europei e i mondiali (questi solamente su astra) perche invece di farla criptare nessuno la denuncia e chiede risarcimento danni?
ZDF e gli altri canali tedeschi per legge non possono criptare e pagano un surplus alla uefa per trasmettere FTA.
su astra e su altri satelliti ricevibili in italia si vede tranquillamente la champions FTA e quindi?
a bolzano e al confine si vede in digitale ZDF e i canali svizzeri che trasmettono le italiane in italiano e quindi l'esclusiva?


----------



## Marilson (9 Settembre 2015)

se ZDF non puo' criptare per legge (tedesca) allora non poteva essere ammessa alla gara per l'assegnazione dei diritti. Questo e' comunque un problema legale bello grosso e sicuramente Mediaset si difendera' in ogni sede, come e' giusto che sia. E' evidente che siano stati commessi degli errori, anche da parte della stessa UEFA


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> anche sky l'anno scorso, ma ZDF trasmetteva sempre, come ha trasmesso gli europei e i mondiali (questi solamente su astra) perche invece di farla criptare nessuno la denuncia e chiede risarcimento danni?
> ZDF e gli altri canali tedeschi per legge non possono criptare e pagano un surplus alla uefa per trasmettere FTA.
> su astra e su altri satelliti ricevibili in italia si vede tranquillamente la champions FTA e quindi?
> a bolzano e al confine si vede in digitale ZDF e i canali svizzeri che trasmettono le italiane in italiano e quindi l'esclusiva?



Forse perchè chi l' 80% di chi ha sky ha anche il pacchetto sport, e quindi chissenefrega se trasmette anche ZDF.

Esattamente un mese fa, non son riuscito a vedermi al mare una cavolo di partita come Milan - Perugia perchè sul satellite era criptata.

Criptare le partite sul satellite è prassi e doveroso per tutti, a meno che tu non ne abbia i diritti ovviamente.


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se ZDF non puo' criptare per legge (tedesca) allora non poteva essere ammessa alla gara per l'assegnazione dei diritti. Questo e' comunque un problema legale bello grosso e sicuramente Mediaset si difendera' in ogni sede, come e' giusto che sia. E' evidente che siano stati commessi degli errori, anche da parte della stessa UEFA



dipende da cosa c'è scritto sui contratti. resta il fatto che questo "problema" dei canali tedeschi non è nuovo, e mediaset fino al preliminare non ne era a conoscenza!



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse perchè chi l' 80% di chi ha sky ha anche il pacchetto sport, e quindi chissenefrega se trasmette anche ZDF.
> 
> Esattamente un mese fa, non son riuscito a vedermi al mare una cavolo di partita come Milan - Perugia perchè sul satellite era criptata.
> 
> Criptare le partite sul satellite è prassi e doveroso per tutti, a meno che tu non ne abbia i diritti ovviamente.



il pacchetto più venduto è cinema 

certo che è doveroso criptare se non ne hai i diritti, ma i contratti firmati non li ha letti nessuno, si sa solo che in germania le tv pubbliche non possono per legge criptare e solitamente pagano i diritti un po in piu per poter trasmettere FTA.
resta il fatto che anche mediaset alla prima partita non ha criptato, poteva farlo? e se si perche protesta con ZDF? se no, perchè mediaset lo ha fatto?


ma poi la domanda da un milione di dollari è questa. ma secondo voi, quanti si guardano una partita della juve in tedesco? perche se non sbaglio ne trasmettono solo 1 di 6?
io sono il primo che non la guarderò su ZDF
mediaset è molto messa male ragazzi


----------



## Fabregas (9 Settembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Dici di parlare da esterno, ma è così forte la tua voglia di difendere Mediaset (o forse attaccare sky) che hai perso completamente di vista il mio discorso, che nulla aveva a che vedere con il confronto tra le due piattaforme.
> 
> Ci riprovo... hai scritto:
> 
> ...



So benissimo che MP non ha TUTTO il calcio. Ho capito che la serie B, la Liga, la Premier e l'Udinese lo vedi solo su sky.

Ma la maggior parte degli italiani cosa guarda?
Il derby di Verona? La lotta dell'Empoli per non retrocedere? No, guarda i maggiori club di serie A.

E in Europa è la stessa storia. 
L'EL diventa interessante solo alla fine, gli scontri tra squadre sconosciute non se li guarda nessuno. 
Ergo, la Champions dove giocano le migliori squadre con i vari top player è 10 volte più seguita.

Questa è la risposta. Poi se sei appassionato di serie B tanto di cappello, ma una grande fetta di italiani segue la propria squadra e quei 2/3 match importanti per il titolo. 
Per questo il calcio che interessa -veramente- all'italiano medio ce l'ha MP.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> So benissimo che MP non ha TUTTO il calcio. Ho capito che la serie B, la Liga, la Premier e l'Udinese lo vedi solo su sky.
> 
> Ma la maggior parte degli italiani cosa guarda?
> Il derby di Verona? La lotta dell'Empoli per non retrocedere? No, guarda i maggiori club di serie A.
> ...



ma che ti ha fatto Sky ? hahahah ..ammazza che cattiveria..


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> So benissimo che MP non ha TUTTO il calcio. Ho capito che la serie B, la Liga, la Premier e l'Udinese lo vedi solo su sky.
> 
> Ma la maggior parte degli italiani cosa guarda?
> Il derby di Verona? La lotta dell'Empoli per non retrocedere? No, guarda i maggiori club di serie A.
> ...



se ti interessa solo il calcio e non tifi una squadra non MP ok, ma io sardo oltre il milan mi guarderò tutte le partite del cagliari 42 e mi perderò 16/17 di champions
in più mi guarderò il classico 2 partite e qualche partita di premier.
più l'europa league le fasi finali come dici tu.

poi tutti gli sport che tu dici che si è appassionati solo perchè non abbiamo la champions 

una domanda però è lecita farla. dato il costo piu alto di sky VS mediaset. tutti i clienti sky economicamente possono cambiare a mediaset (risparmiando pure) non si può dire il contrario, quindi se uno resta a sky e ti elenca anche quei sport magari gli interessano veramente, perche mandare una pec e fare una abbonamento piu economico a mediaset non ci vuole molto


----------



## Fabregas (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi lo stabilisce quel giusto prezzo..dovrebbe farlo il mercato, ma non si può nemmeno pensare che un gestore di servizi paghi miliardi di euro per un esclusiva e poi rivenda il prodotto agli utenti a cifre ridicole perché sennò questi se lo guardano free su piattaforme pirata..
> Quanto ai guadagni dalle pubblicità io lo ammeto, sono all'antica, ma penso sempre che un giorno finiremo col mangiarla la pubblicità dato che sembra sia l'unico modo per far soldi..ah per inciso, qualcuno quella pubblicità la paga eh..chissà chi..



Con internet raggiungi una fetta molto maggiore di potenziali clienti; non puoi applicare il ragionamento che usi per stabilire il prezzo di un evento su tv allo stesso modo sul web. 
Per l'appunto il prezzo deve farlo il mercato. Se offri un servizio di qualità molto maggiore (Telecronaca italiana e video in HD) ad un prezzo ritenuto congruo l'utenza si sposterà tutta a tuo favore.

La pubblicità viene sempre pagata dall'azienda che vuole promuovere se stessa o il proprio prodotto; ma fra tv e internet c'è un grossa differenza.
Come ho già spiegato la pubblicità sulla rete è cucita sulla persona -spesso è basata sulla tua navigazione, su cosa visiti o cerchi- rispetto alla tv dove è molto meno mirata.
Per assurdo si guadagna di più promuovendosi su internet visto che raggiungi una più ampia fetta di persone veramente interessate al tuo prodotto, ma i costi sono anche maggiori.


----------



## Fabregas (9 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma che ti ha fatto Sky ? hahahah ..ammazza che cattiveria..



Ma non c'è l'ho con sky che come servizio è 20 volte migliore. 

Semplicemente leggo gli stessi discorsi che sento ogni volta al bar fatti semplicemente per partito preso. Ogni volta che si cerca fare un ragionamento esce il solito tizio che "eh ma su sky vedo il torneo di bocce del nonno", "eh ma mamma è interessata al curling e c'è solo su sky".

E' come quei tifosi che appena sentono parlare di Juve/Inter/Qualsiasi squadra più forte del Milan (ergo mezza serie A) se ne escono con "eh ma noi abbiamo 7 champions".

Trovi un muro a priori, anche davanti all'evidenza ti diranno che seguono tutta la serie A, la serie B, ogni incontro in Liga e Premier ed il Curling -Dubito anche si alzino per andare in bagno con tutte queste cosa da seguire-

Sky l'ho avuto e so bene in che spirale finisci a ragionare. Paghi per 320milacose e ne guardi se va bene 3.

PS
Sei stato l'unico onesto a dire che il tuo astio deriva dal padrone, tanti invece si nascondono dietro banali scuse e si finisce per discutere all'infinito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> *La pubblicità viene sempre pagata dall'azienda che vuole promuovere se stessa *o il proprio prodotto; ma fra tv e internet c'è un grossa differenza.
> *Come ho già spiegato la pubblicità sulla rete è cucita sulla persona *-spesso è basata sulla tua navigazione, su cosa visiti o cerchi- rispetto alla tv dove è molto meno mirata.
> Per assurdo si guadagna di più promuovendosi su internet visto che raggiungi una più ampia fetta di persone veramente interessate al tuo prodotto, ma i costi sono anche maggiori.



Sul discorso pubblicità mirata vorrei sottolineare che internet non ha "inventato" nulla..ovviamente utilizza sistemi più sofisticati che grazie alla *sottrazione legale di informazioni private *sulla tua navigazione ti presenta prodotti che potrebbero interessarti ma il concetto di fondo è lo stesso che la TV utilizza da anni proponendo pubblicità diverse a seconda del programma all'interno di cui vanno in onda (mai fatto caso?)...in fondo è un po' come se qualcuno monitorasse il tuo bancomat e ti mandasse poi a casa un volantino con tutte le offerte di prodotti che ti interessano.

Che la pubblicità sia pagata dall'azienda è ovvio, ma il punto è come poi l'azienda la fa pagare al consumatore..perché ripeto, la pubblicità di per se non produce nulla, c'è sempre un prodotto da vendere alla base anche se internet sta di fatto creando una forma di bolla che si auto finanzia ma che potrebbe anche finire col collassare se utilizzata in modo improprio, perché già oggi esiste la pubblicità della pubblicità..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me si finisce sempre per difendere in qualche modo quello che uno ha  Quest'anno i clienti Sky si sono fissati sui campionati esteri, magari MP fa lo stesso per la Champions, anche se alla fine uno si guarda solo le italiane in gara. E' una questione psicologica secondo me.
Io ragiono in modo puramente economico visto che non ho tanta possibilità e quindi MP coi suoi mille difetti mi va bene per quel poco calcio che guardo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Sky l'ho avuto e so bene in che spirale finisci a ragionare. Paghi per 320milacose e ne guardi se va bene 3



Quoto al 100%
anch'io avevo Sky e nel tempo ero finito a pagare oltre 50 € al mese per cinema, sport e mondo sky..alla fine giravo i canali a vuoto senza seguire mai realmente nulla e ad esempio il cinema è un servizio pacco dato che fanno sempre gli stessi film...non per dire ma oggi sul digitale gratis tra Rai4-IRIS-Rai Movie-Cielo-LaF-Tv A Vicenza (non scherzo, qualche settimana fa c'ho visto Armageddon) oltre ai canali standard un film lo trovi quasi sempre e a volte anzi ritrovi vecchi film che fa anche piacere rivedere


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Le battaglie dei consumatori sky contro quelli mp le ho sempre trovate ridicole a dir poco, alla fine si dimentica che quelli che ci rimettono sono entrambi, che pagano tanto per un servizio a metà. Intanto quelli delle paytv se la ridono con il portafoglio gonfio.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le battaglie dei consumatori sky contro quelli mp le ho sempre trovate ridicole a dir poco, alla fine si dimentica che quelli che ci rimettono sono entrambi, che pagano tanto per un servizio a metà. Intanto quelli delle paytv se la ridono con il portafoglio gonfio.



Quoto. La questione è non farne una lotta di partito, manco fossero figli di Murdoch o di Berlusconi.

Io ho Premium perchè con 22 euro vedo ciò che interessa a me, ma se sky facesse 20 passerei a Sky in men che non si dica!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quoto al 100%
> anch'io avevo Sky e nel tempo ero finito a pagare oltre 50 € al mese per cinema, sport e mondo sky..alla fine giravo i canali a vuoto senza seguire mai realmente nulla e ad esempio il cinema è un servizio pacco dato che fanno sempre gli stessi film...non per dire ma oggi sul digitale gratis tra Rai4-IRIS-Rai Movie-Cielo-LaF-Tv A Vicenza (non scherzo, qualche settimana fa c'ho visto Armageddon) oltre ai canali standard un film lo trovi quasi sempre e a volte anzi ritrovi vecchi film che fa anche piacere rivedere



WTF !!!! con l'On demand manco li guardi più i canali..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> WTF !!!! con l'On demand manco li guardi più i canali..



On domand, pagare ogni volta che voglio vedere qualcosa? mai...ricordo ancor quando per un singolo match chiedevano la modica cifra di 8€....


----------



## gabuz (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quoto al 100%
> anch'io avevo Sky e nel tempo ero finito a pagare oltre 50 € al mese per cinema, sport e mondo sky..alla fine giravo i canali a vuoto senza seguire mai realmente nulla e ad esempio il cinema è un servizio pacco dato che fanno sempre gli stessi film...non per dire ma oggi sul digitale gratis tra Rai4-IRIS-Rai Movie-Cielo-LaF-Tv A Vicenza (non scherzo, qualche settimana fa c'ho visto Armageddon) oltre ai canali standard un film lo trovi quasi sempre e a volte anzi ritrovi vecchi film che fa anche piacere rivedere



Beh, ma li mica è colpa di Sky o di Meidaset. Sta al consumatore costruire l'abbonamento in base ai suoi interessi o alle sue possibilità (anche di tempo e non solo economiche). A me il cinema piace ma mai l'ho fatto e mai lo farò perché tanto non lo sfrutterei. Pagare un abbonamento per usare solo l'on demand è uno spreco, oltretutto quando internet offre la possibilità di poterti accontentare


----------



## gabuz (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> On domand, pagare ogni volta che voglio vedere qualcosa? mai...ricordo ancor quando per un singolo match chiedevano la modica cifra di 8€....



Quella è "prima fila" che è payperview, l'on demand è compreso


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

Sorry, ma penso che si potrebbe aprire un topic apposito (se non esiste già) per un eventuale confronto Sky / Mediaset 
siamo andati un po' OT rispetto al discorso su ZDF


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quella è "prima fila" che è payperview, l'on demand è compreso



L'on domand come funzionerebbe quindi?

Sul discorso costruire l'abbonamento ok, ma è sky che ti obbliga ad avere sempre il mondo sky anche se io per esempio voglio solo lo sport..idem se io volessi solo il calcio che devo per forza prendere tutto il pacchetto sport+il calcio..almeno un volta era così..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé perché Sky cosa offre in chiaro? A parte 3-4 gare di MotoGP su Cielo il resto è tutto a pagamento ma non mi pare che gli abbonati insorgano..Certo l'investimento fatto da MP è stato sbagliato, non hanno capito che la gente non sta li a disdire un abbonamento con sky solo per la champions..o per lo meno, chi lo fa è una minima parte



Il fatto è che mediaset, da quando esiste, ha sempre mostrato le partite in chiaro delle italiane in champion quando era proprietaria dei diritti.  Sempre. E' normale quindi che al pubblico comune la cosa stia sulle scatole, parlo di persone che non hanno nessun abbonamento alle pay tv. Ne a sky, ne premium. Qui c'è in ballo la diatriba tra abbonati, ma il problema è per la gente che non ha e non hai mai fatto nessun abbonamento.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *ma il problema è per la gente che non ha e non hai mai fatto nessun abbonamento*.



esatto secondo me è questo il punto più basso della faccenda... non puoi non dare nessuna partita delle italiane in chiaro per tutta la fase a gironi... ok che in passato c'erano 4 italiane in champions invece di 2 e quindi per le pay-tv mettere una partita in chiaro era sacrificio minimo, ma cosa ne possono gli spettatori se il calcio italiano non è più quello di una volta (e in più per vederlo devono anche pagare)?! poi ci credo che la gente si dà allo streaming

sto rimpiangendo i tempi in cui era la RAI a trasmettere la champions (solo 1 partita alla settimana) ed è tutto dire


----------



## gabuz (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'on domand come funzionerebbe quindi?
> 
> Sul discorso costruire l'abbonamento ok, ma è sky che ti obbliga ad avere sempre il mondo sky anche se io per esempio voglio solo lo sport..idem se io volessi solo il calcio che devo per forza prendere tutto il pacchetto sport+il calcio..almeno un volta era così..



Per l'abbonamento è vero però fanno così tutti, nel limite delle possibilità si cerca di costruirselo 
Per me mondo sky è imprescindibile quindi non ne faccio un problema, ma è soggettivo.

L'on demand in pratica è una videoteca, accedi dal menù, scegli film, serie tv, programma ecc... lo scarichi e te lo guardi. Senza costi aggiuntivi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Settembre 2015)

Io sono 2 anni che ho tolto Sky e non ho pay tv. Beh, all'inizio é stata dura, mi ero affezionato a sky (alla D'Amico), poi ho capito che abbiamo fatto la cosa migliore...le partite di Champions che mi interessano, i vari Real-Barca, film appena usciti e serie tv me le vedo tranquillamente su Internet...per la Formula 1 mi va ancora bene ip servizio Rai e per le moto ci sta Cielo.

Faró cosí anche con le console invece di spendere 350 euro per la PS4 piú i 30-40 euro di giochi...

Spero che finisca al piú presto questa guerra ridicola tra sti due e che comporterà l'abbassamento dei prezzi...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io sono 2 anni che ho tolto Sky e non ho pay tv. Beh, all'inizio é stata dura, mi ero affezionato a sky (alla D'Amico), poi ho capito che abbiamo fatto la cosa migliore...le partite di Champions che mi interessano, i vari Real-Barca, film appena usciti e serie tv me le vedo tranquillamente su Internet...per la Formula 1 mi va ancora bene ip servizio Rai e per le moto ci sta Cielo.
> 
> Faró cosí anche con le console invece di spendere 350 euro per la PS4 piú i 30-40 euro di giochi...
> 
> Spero che finisca al piú presto questa guerra ridicola tra sti due e che comporterà l'abbassamento dei prezzi...



Che tirchio!


----------



## markjordan (9 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le battaglie dei consumatori sky contro quelli mp le ho sempre trovate ridicole a dir poco, alla fine si dimentica che quelli che ci rimettono sono entrambi, che pagano tanto per un servizio a metà. Intanto quelli delle paytv se la ridono con il portafoglio gonfio.


e' questo il problema
le loro guerre ricadono su di noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> il problema è per la gente che non ha e non hai mai fatto nessun abbonamento.



Infatti..temo che ormai la direzione presa sia quella di finire con l'obbligare la gente a pagare per forza qualcosa..se pensiamo che ormai anche eventi globali come i mondiali o le olimpiadi sono su pacchetti a pagamento...


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti..temo che ormai la direzione presa sia quella di finire con l'obbligare la gente a pagare per forza qualcosa..se pensiamo che ormai anche eventi globali come i mondiali o le olimpiadi sono su pacchetti a pagamento...



Comunque in fondo la colpa non è ne di Mediaset ne di Sky ma della Rai a cui ogni famiglia Italiani paga soldi per vedere la televisione e fanno ridere.

Non hanno niente! Negli anni hanno perso Champions, Basket, Moto, F1 e l'abbonamento è obbligatorio:

Abbonati sky 4,5 milioni x €500= 2,2 miliardi
Rai. 20 milioni??? X €100 = 2 miliardi 

Ma la Rai non puoi competere per niente..... chissà perché?


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io sono 2 anni che ho tolto Sky e non ho pay tv. Beh, all'inizio é stata dura, mi ero affezionato a sky (alla D'Amico), poi ho capito che abbiamo fatto la cosa migliore...*le partite di Champions che mi interessano, i vari Real-Barca, film appena usciti e serie tv me le vedo tranquillamente su Internet*...per la Formula 1 mi va ancora bene ip servizio Rai e per le moto ci sta Cielo.
> 
> Spero che finisca al piú presto questa guerra ridicola tra sti due e che comporterà l'abbassamento dei prezzi...



E' come sperare che si abbassi il prezzo dei videogiochi masterizzandoli


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' come sperare che si abbassi il prezzo dei videogiochi masterizzandoli



Chi fa cosi non lo fa perche spera che i prezzi scendono ma lo fa solo per risparmiare.
Se poi i prezzi continuano a stare alti il consumatore continua con i suoi metodi "alternativi".
Se non si rendono conto di quanto chiedono e quanto sia difficile per le famiglie e un problema loro...
Dovendo fare sacrifici non ci sono tante cose che puoi fare... ma certamente guardare/ascoltare cose gratis invece di pagarle mi sembra il minimo.
Sarebbe ridicolo sentire parlare di famiglie povere, di chi non ha abbastanza per mangiare e poi rendersi conto che pagano tra i 50 e i 100 € al mese per queste cose.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi fa cosi non lo fa perche spera che i prezzi scendono ma lo fa solo per risparmiare.
> Se poi i prezzi continuano a stare alti il consumatore continua con i suoi metodi "alternativi".
> Se non si rendono conto di quanto chiedono e quanto sia difficile per le famiglie e un problema loro...
> Dovendo fare sacrifici non ci sono tante cose che puoi fare... ma certamente guardare/ascoltare cose gratis invece di pagarle mi sembra il minimo.
> Sarebbe ridicolo sentire parlare di famiglie povere, di chi non ha abbastanza per mangiare e poi rendersi conto che pagano tra i 50 e i 100 € al mese per queste cose.



Il mio commento era riferito a questa cosa detta da Fabry:


Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Spero che finisca al piú presto questa guerra ridicola tra sti due e che comporterà l'abbassamento dei prezzi...


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' come sperare che si abbassi il prezzo dei videogiochi masterizzandoli



Beh se lo facessero tutti quanto meno dovrebbero ripensare al prezzo.

In linea teorica, poi tanto sky non rimarrà mai senza abbonati.


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il mio commento era riferito a questa cosa detta da Fabry:


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2015)

Ci sta, godetevi Barça-Atletico stasera





Ah no


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

Ho solo il cavo del satellitare pertanto non riuscirò più a vedere Mediaset... Sono disperato...


----------



## markjordan (12 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ho solo il cavo del satellitare pertanto non riuscirò più a vedere Mediaset... Sono disperato...


c'e' comunque il decoder apposito x le aree non raggiunte dal dt .....


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> c'e' comunque il decoder apposito x le aree non raggiunte dal dt .....



Da me arriva il dt ma non ho voglia di far fare il giro della casa al cavo del terrestre... Anche perché nel muro potevo scegliere di portare alla televisione solo 2 cavi... Sky + DT o solo Sky HD? Non ho perso nemmeno un secondo per decidere...


----------

